# R35 UK Sales figures



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Found this on the Nissan press site NISSAN UK MEDIA SITE

GT-R	
54 Jan
14 Feb
163 Mar
34 Apr
35 May
27 June
14 July
4 Aug 
345 ytd 2010
721 ytd 2009

Only just over 1000 in the UK?

Dave.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I love how few there are around especially compared to the 1000's of 911's...I still get excited when I see an R35 GTR even though I have one!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

1800 people bought Porkers in the UK in Q2 this year.

And as a comparison Ferrari sold 452 cars in the UK in 09.

So GTR should be about as rare as a Ferrari, and much less common and vulgar than the beetle


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Only 4 in August:nervous:

I make it 1396 YTD


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

one dealer told me thay had sold more GTRs in July and August than at any time because of the pending VAT increase. 

Not by these figures they didnt................


I cant understand why so many are for sale second hand too, 70 ish on Pistonheads compared to only 18 Evo Xs and I know many more Evo Xs have been sold than GTRs which is what you would expect given they are much cheaper.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Only 4 in August:nervous:
> 
> I make it 1396 YTD


How did you work that one out lol



> 345 ytd 2010
> 721 ytd 2009


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

That´s VERY surprising as I remember reading somewhere that there was 1250 preorders even before the car was released. That must have been a marketing trick or something, I guess...

I would have guessed around 2500 cars in the UK by now.

/P


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

vxrcymru said:


> one dealer told me thay had sold more GTRs in July and August than at any time because of the pending VAT increase.
> 
> Not by these figures they didnt................
> 
> ...


I think the pre-order book has had a big impact on shaping abnormally large early delivery volume spikes e.g. 2009. And then things have tailed off to the expected sales roll rate.

I suspect this knocks on to the second hand market as well, as these 'blocks' of cars reach the used market at a similar time; question is will that number available used continue to rise. What are the sales stats for the Evo X; bet they've not shifted many.

New cars available from stock e.g. Middlehurst, might suggest Nissan has over-estimated sales in 2010. Personally I'd have expected some positive impact on 2010 figures from the VAT rise coming, but maybe your £60k buyer isn't sensitive to 2.5%? Worth noting the price has gone up steadily over the car's life, and I don't think loads of buyers are holding out for MY2011.

I think the used market needs to settle down e.g. get through the early delivery car resales, and re-balance with a significantly rising new car price and lower new sales volumes.

Annecdotally, it would appear some cars aren't being kept very long; just a feeling based on people who have come, and gone, on here.

Ed


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Those figures just for UK cars?......what about the imported cars that people brought over themselves/via traders.

The price of the EVO X seems to be dropping a bit - considering getting one when I get ride of the (VW) R32 - not sure yet though


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

robsm said:


> How did you work that one out lol


GT-R 2009 0 0 2 146 174 199 170 30 124 89 73 44 Total 1,051 
GT-R 2010 54 14 163 34 35 27 14 4 Total 345


----------

